# Trouble 1 at it again



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Punkin is a very determined little doe. I am trying to keep her out of my tac room she has found a away around my last attempt to block her


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Look at that smug face.


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

yes she saying "you cant really be mad at me because you keep laughing"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh but look at that sweet little face. How could you even THINK about keeping her out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Mrndly said:


> yes she saying "you cant really be mad at me because you keep laughing"


:ROFL:

Too cute!


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

That's funny!....It would be hard to scold a goat like Punkin! I think the key to goat obedience is let them do what they want and think that is what you want them to do.....haha...just jokin! 

....off to go critique your goats in the other thread.....more haha....just jokin.. ....heck, come to find out, I don't even know what breed mine our...lol. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

She is so stinkin' cute! She knows it too, she knows she's too cute to get mad at


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

So cute! She has such a sweet face. =)

1st picture: "Ooh, look, grain..."
2nd picture: "Aww, how could you take grain away from this face?"


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Awwwww she NEEDS that grain. NEEDS it!


----------



## Irishowl76 (Mar 19, 2012)

I love her sweet face! That's not a face you can stay mad at!:lol:


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

So cute!!! What an adorable face  It's hard to be mad at a face like that!! LOL


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh my, is she workin' that cuteness or what?! Love it!


----------



## salvationfarms (Oct 8, 2012)

:laugh:


----------

